

Ask HN: Best web hosting circa April 2011 - ascendant

So I have a few app ideas I'd like to implement in the next month or so. I'd like to purchase some VPS hosting and I've heard some good things about Linode but I'm curious what other hackers/entrepreneurs are using these days. I'm hesitant to ask here because I know it's something I can research on my own but I trust the HN community more than I trust random people who leave angry reviews from 5 years ago, aka the things I find when I Google for this.
======
Khao
I have used CloudSigma and have been very pleased with their service and the
quality of their control panel interface!

